# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն >  Տոստմոդեռն. կարճամետրաժ ֆիլմ՝ թղթե արձանիկներով

## Jarre

Կարճամետրաժ ֆիլմ՝ թղթե արձանիկներով։

Ֆիլմ արվեստի և ընդհանրապես՝ այսօրվա աշխարհի մասին։
Նայեք, քանի դեռ օնլայն կա։

Ռեժիսոր՝ Կարեն Սարգսյան
Արձանիկներ՝ Կարեն Սարգսյան
Սցենարի հեղինակ, երաժշտություն՝ Վահրամ Սահակյան

----------

Alphaone (18.07.2015), Chuk (19.07.2015), GriFFin (18.07.2015), lampone (22.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (18.07.2015), Աթեիստ (18.07.2015), Մուշու (18.07.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս Վահրամին ոչ մի ձև չեմ կարում սիրեմ… ինչ անում եմ չի լինիում…

----------

Շինարար (18.07.2015)

----------


## Jarre

> էս Վահրամին ոչ մի ձև չեմ կարում սիրեմ… ինչ անում եմ չի լինիում…


Ֆիլմի իմաստը իմ համար հետաքրքիր ա։

----------

GriFFin (18.07.2015), Աթեիստ (18.07.2015)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ֆիլմի իմաստը իմ համար հետաքրքիր ա։


Ժառ ջան, հիշու՞մ ես ֆիլմի վերջին բառը: Ինձ թվաց, իմաստն էլ, հենց այդ է... :Sad:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> էս Վահրամին ոչ մի ձև չեմ կարում սիրեմ… ինչ անում եմ չի լինիում…


Ես ուրիշ ոչինչ չեմ տեսել, բայց սա` չսիրեցի նույնպես...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես ճիշտն ասած չեմ հասկացել թե սա ինչու ա "կինո" տեքստը վիզուալի հետ չի կապվում նենց որ ձգի կինոյի… գործողությունները քիչ են… եթե առանց ձայնի նայես գուցե չիմանաս որ տեքստ կա, այսինքն քո մոտ տեքստի պահանջ չի առաջանում… ընդորում շատ տեքստեր կարա սրա տակ գնա… տիկնիկները վատը չեն բայց դիսկոնեկտը մեծ ա տեքստից… նայել եմ առանց ձենի ու լսել եմ առանց պատկերների… իսկ միասին… մմմ եսի՞մ, ինչի՞ պտի նկարբեր հենց սենց… 

Տեքստը լավը չի… գրողի դիրքորոշումը, որը կարծես պետք ա լիներ, բացակայում ա ու ոնց որ կատարյալ անտեղյակ լինի ինչ ա կատարվում շրջապատում ու աշխարհում… բառերի ու դարձվածքների "կույտը" քեզ դնում ա մի վիճակի մեջ որ հարց ես տալիս "ի՞նչ ես ուզում մտածեմ" "ի՞նչ պտի մտածեմ որ չեմ մտածում"… կարծես թե պարզ ա թե ինչին ա դեմ գրողը, ամեն ինչին, բայց դա բավարար չի… մի տեսակ դժգոհ-աբիժնիկ-հեգնականախառը մի հատ տեքստ ա, թափռտած՝ ցաքուցրիվ… ու արված ա շատ հին ոճով…



Բայց Ժառին մի հատ մեծ շնորհակալություն…

----------

Chuk (19.07.2015), Sambitbaba (18.07.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> էս Վահրամին ոչ մի ձև չեմ կարում սիրեմ… ինչ անում եմ չի լինիում…


Մեֆ, Խաթաբալադան կամ Մեա Կուլպան նայե՞լ ես։

Ես տենց Հախվերդյանին էլ չեմ սիրում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, Խաթաբալադան կամ Մեա Կուլպան նայե՞լ ես։
> 
> Ես տենց Հախվերդյանին էլ չեմ սիրում։


տեսել եմ... կենդանի՝ բեմի վրա... պրեմիերան... խաթաբալադան....

----------

Jarre (18.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (18.07.2015), Արէա (18.07.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> տեսել եմ... կենդանի՝ բեմի վրա... պրեմիերան... խաթաբալադան....


Ես պարբերաբար երկուսն էլ նայում եմ։ Կարծում եմ հայկական լավագույն  տրագիկոմեդիաներն են։

----------

CactuSoul (18.07.2015), Jarre (18.07.2015), Աթեիստ (18.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես հավանեցի։ Տիկտիկներն էլ շատ լավն էին։

----------

Jarre (18.07.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես պարբերաբար երկուսն էլ նայում եմ։ Կարծում եմ հայկական լավագույն  տրագիկոմեդիաներն են։


միգուցե քո համար տենց ա, բայց ես մի անգամից ավել չէի նայի...

----------


## Արէա

Ինձ դուր չեկավ։ 
Ձանձրալի, ինչ-որ օդից վերցրած պրոբլեմների մասին երկար ու ոչ սրամիտ տեքստ էր։

----------

Chuk (19.07.2015)

----------


## GriFFin

Ես սկզբում, որ Վահրամ Սահակյանի անունը տեսա, մտածեցի, որ հաստատ չեմ հավանի: Բայց իրականում բավականին լավն ա: Լավ ա, որ արվեստի հետ զուգահեռ գիտության հետ կապված պահն էլ են ներկայացրել: Տեքստն էլ էր լավը՝ չորացող կակտուսների ֆոնդ կամ, որ սերիական մարդասպաններին թողնեն հասարակություն, որովհետև իրանց փսիխիկան պիտի կարգավորվի ու տենց պահեր:  Մի քքիիիիչիկ թույլ էր, կարելի էր ավելի սուր ու ցինիկ անել: Էն <<հուզված համեստ>>ի կերպարը տեղին էր: Տիկնիկներից ամենաշատը հավանեցի չսիրող աղջկան ու էս շեֆի բոթազները, հավես էր սարքած: Հա, մեկ էլ էս նկարելու պահը: Տիկնիկները չեն շարժվում, բերան բացել փակել չկա ու տենց բաներով հանդերձ չես ձանձրանում նայելուց: Ընդհանուր լավն էր:

----------

Jarre (18.07.2015), Աթեիստ (18.07.2015)

----------


## GriFFin

> Ինձ դուր չեկավ։ 
> Ձանձրալի, ինչ-որ օդից վերցրած պրոբլեմների մասին երկար ու ոչ սրամիտ տեքստ էր։


Բայց օդից չեն վերցրած պրոբլեմները, է: :/ Ասենք, շատ տաղանդավոր մարդկանց չեն թողնում, որ իրանց ստեղծածը ներկայացնեն, բայց Դիաննա Գրիգորյանի անտաղանդ ( իմ համար ամեն դեպքում ) սերիալները մի քանի վարիացիայով ներկայացնում են:

----------

Jarre (18.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մեֆ, Խաթաբալադան կամ Մեա Կուլպան նայե՞լ ես։։


Հայկական դրամատուրգիան ի սկզբանե շատ թույլ ա, Սունդուկյանը վկա, դժվար չի ի սկզբանե էդ ֆոնին լավագույնը լինել, բայց կպնդեի, որ լավագույնը չեն, լիքը սրամտություններ կան, դիպուկ պահեր, բայց որպես ամբողջություն, եսիմ: Բայց էս ամենով ինձ թվում ա շատ հաջող կոմերցիոն պրոյեկտներ են երկուսն էլ, ու Վահրամ Սահակյանն էլ շատ հաջող տեքստագիր ա երկուսի դեպքում էլ, ընդ որում Մեա Կուլպան մի քիչ ավելի հաջող ա:

----------


## Արէա

> Բայց օդից չեն վերցրած պրոբլեմները, է: :/ Ասենք, շատ տաղանդավոր մարդկանց չեն թողնում, որ իրանց ստեղծածը ներկայացնեն, բայց Դիաննա Գրիգորյանի անտաղանդ ( իմ համար ամեն դեպքում ) սերիալները մի քանի վարիացիայով ներկայացնում են:


Բայց էդ չի թեման։
Թեման էն ա, թե իբր եթե գրածդ միասեռականների, կենդանիների պաշտպանության, բնության պաշտպանության, կամ ինչ-որ աբստրակտ, անհասկանալի բաների մասին չի, ուրեմն չի կարա հաջողություն ունենա։ 

Կա՞ տենց խնդիր։ 
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ձեռի հետ էլ կպնում ա միասեռականներին, կենդանիների ու բնության պաշտպանությամբ զբաղվողներին։

Վահրամը չի կարողանում գրքերը, պիեսները նորմալ վաճառի, բեմականացնի, չարացել ա ու պատճառները սխալ տեղ ա փնտրում։

Պատճառները հետևանքների մեջ ա փնտրում։

Հ.գ. Էս վերջի նախադասությունը ֆիլմի վերաբերյալ չէր, իր վերջի տարիների պահվածքի մասին ա։

----------

Chuk (19.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Վահրամ Սահակյանի՝ինձ էն չի դուր գալիս նույն Մեա Կուլպայում, նույն Խաթաբալադայում, նույն ֆեյսբուքյան հրապարակախոսության մեջ, որ ինքը խնդիրները իրանից դուրս ա քննադատում, իրան առանձնացնում, վեր ա հանում, քննադատում ա իրանից դուրս եղած սխալները, ակումբում էս թեմայով հենց ակումբցիների ունեցած մոտեցման հետ ես բանավիճել եմմի անգամ,Վահրամ Սահակյանի օրինակն էլկարծեմ բերել էի, դա արվետսագետի, մտավորականի համար փակուղի տանող մոտեցում ա՝ իմ համոզմամբ: Հանդիսատեսը, ընթերցողը ավելի սիրով կընդունի, եթե դու էդ ապտակները հասցնես ինքդ քեզ էլ ապտակելով՝ մենք սենց ենք, մենք սխալ ենք, մենք վատն ենք, ոչ թե ոնց Վահրամն ա անում՝դուք սենց ենք,դուք կարճձեռքերով անհասկանալի արարածներ եքև այլն:


Իսկ կոմերցիոն առումով ինքը բողոքելու տեղ հեչ չունի, որ չարանա: Ինձ թվում ա էդ չարությունը ներքուստ բան ա: Մեր ակումբից լիքը շնորհքով, իմ համոզմամբ՝ շատ ավելի տաղանդավոր մարդիկ կան, ում տեղը Վահրամի համեմատ ոչ մեկը չգիտի, բայց աջ ու ձախ ինչ-որ թույն չեն արտադրում: Բայց համաձայն եմ, որ ինքը խնդիրները սխալ տեղ ա փնտրում, մինչև ինքն իր մեջ չփնտրի, ոչ իր ստեղծածը եսիմ ինչ արժեք կունենա, ոչ թելինքը կընդունվի:

----------

Գալաթեա (19.07.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Վահրամ Սահակյանի՝ինձ էն չի դուր գալիս նույն Մեա Կուլպայում, նույն Խաթաբալադայում, նույն ֆեյսբուքյան հրապարակախոսության մեջ, որ ինքը խնդիրները իրանից դուրս ա քննադատում, իրան առանձնացնում, վեր ա հանում, քննադատում ա իրանից դուրս եղած սխալները, ակումբում էս թեմայով հենց ակումբցիների ունեցած մոտեցման հետ ես բանավիճել եմմի անգամ,Վահրամ Սահակյանի օրինակն էլկարծեմ բերել էի, դա արվետսագետի, մտավորականի համար փակուղի տանող մոտեցում ա՝ իմ համոզմամբ: Հանդիսատեսը, ընթերցողը ավելի սիրով կընդունի, եթե դու էդ ապտակները հասցնես ինքդ քեզ էլ ապտակելով՝ մենք սենց ենք, մենք սխալ ենք, մենք վատն ենք, ոչ թե ոնց Վահրամն ա անում՝դուք սենց ենք,դուք կարճձեռքերով անհասկանալի արարածներ եքև այլն:


Ինչի՞ համար, եթե դու ինչ-որ վատ երևույթ ես տեսնում, որի մասին ուզում ես գրել, քննադատել ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա քեզ էլ վերագրես դա։
Կարաս անես, ասես իմ ազգն ա, ես եմ, մենք ենք, ոնց որ Մաթևոսյանն ա ասում։ Բայց ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա հենց տենց մոտենաս։ Մարդ կա շատ մեծ նշանակություն չի տալիս ազգ հասկացությանը, ու իրեն ու եկեղեցի սարքող հանցագործին նույն ազգից չի համարում, ի՞նչի համար նրա մեղքերը վերցնի իր վրա։
Մի քանի անգամ ասել ես սա, հեչ չեմ հասկանում էդ մոտեցումդ։
Հա, Մաթևոսյանը տենց ա ասում, բայց պարտադիր ա բոլորը հենց տե՞նց ասեն։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչի՞ համար, եթե դու ինչ-որ վատ երևույթ ես տեսնում, որի մասին ուզում ես գրել, քննադատել ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա քեզ էլ վերագրես դա։
> Կարաս անես, ասես իմ ազգն ա, ես եմ, մենք ենք, ոնց որ Մաթևոսյանն ա ասում։ Բայց ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա հենց տենց մոտենաս։ Մարդ կա շատ մեծ նշանակություն չի տալիս ազգ հասկացությանը, ու իրեն ու եկեղեցի սարքող հանցագործին նույն ազգից չի համարում, ի՞նչի համար նրա մեղքերը վերցնի իր վրա։
> Մի քանի անգամ ասել ես սա, հեչ չեմ հասկանում էդ մոտեցումդ։
> Հա, Մաթևոսյանը տենց ա ասում, բայց պարտադիր ա բոլորը հենց տե՞նց ասեն։


Չէ, խի՞ ա պարտադիր, բայց ինձ չի դզում: Ես ասի վերը՝ դա իմ համոզումն ա, բայց ով ոնց ճիշտ ա գտնում, թողտենց էլ անի, ես էլ կասեմ, որ ինձ դուր չի գալիս, ինչը և նոր արեցի  :Smile:

----------

Արէա (18.07.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Չէ, խի՞ ա պարտադիր, բայց ինձ չի դզում: Ես ասի վերը՝ դա իմ համոզումն ա, բայց ով ոնց ճիշտ ա գտնում, թողտենց էլ անի, ես էլ կասեմ, որ ինձ դուր չի գալիս, ինչը և նոր արեցի


Դե բնականաբար, ուղղակի ոնց որ ուզում ենք իրար մոտեցումներն էլ հասկանանք։
Երբ ասենք լֆիկի, շմայսի, նեմեցի, սաշիկի, լիսկայի բանի քաջագործությունների մասին խոսում քննադատում ես, պիտի ասես էս մենք ենք, մենք սենց վատ բաներ ենք անում, թե՞ կարաս ասես սրանք սենց բաներ են անում, առանց քեզ խառնելու իրենց։

Ես մի քիչ պրիմիտիվացնում եմ, բայց սենց խնդիրը ավելի պարզ ա դառնում, քան վերացական պրոբլեմների մասին խոսելիս։

----------

Jarre (18.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե բնականաբար, ուղղակի ոնց որ ուզում ենք իրար մոտեցումներն էլ հասկանանք։
> Երբ ասենք լֆիկի, շմայսի, նեմեցի, սաշիկի, լիսկայի բանի քաջագործությունների մասին խոսում քննադատում ես, պիտի ասես էս մենք ենք, մենք սենց վատ բաներ ենք անում, թե՞ կարաս ասես սրանք սենց բաներ են անում, առանց քեզ խառնելու իրենց։
> 
> Ես մի քիչ պրիմիտիվացնում եմ, բայց սենց խնդիրը ավելի պարզ ա դառնում, քան վերացական պրոբլեմների մասին խոսելիս։


Չէ, բայց լավ օրինակ ես բերում, խնդիրն էն ա, որ քննարկման առարկա դրամատուրգը ոնց որ տենց կոնկրետ խոշոր դեմքերի սխրագործություններից չի, որ խոսում ա, հենց ինքը շատ ընդհանրացված ա խոսում, մի գոորշ ու միջակ զանգվածի մասին, որից ինքը իրան դուրս ա տեսնում, չեմ զգացել ես որ իր քննադատության օբյեկտը կոնկրետ մարդիկ են, իշխող վերնախավն ա, ռեժիմն ա, ոչ իր թիրախը ռեժիմին արժանի, ավելի խիստ ռեժիմի արժանի կարճ ձեռքերով, գորշ, միջակ զանգվածն ա, կարճ ձեռքերը իր բնորոշումն ա: Իսկ ազգ-բան, որ վերևի գրառման մեջ նշեցիր, դու նշեցիր, որովհետև էլի էս դրամատուրգը իր գործերում հենց ազգին ա անդրադառնում, նենց չի, որ ես ինչ-որ տեղ ասել եմ՝ աջ ու ձախ պետք ա ազգից խոսալ կամ եկեղեցուց, ես ինքս ահագին, հուսով եմ, հեռու եմ ազգայնականությունից, ուր մնաց ուրիշներից պահանջեմ :Smile: 


Հետո գրեցի, ու մտածեցի, որ հա նաև կարելի ա միջակությունը քննադատել նենց, որ դա ազդեցիկ լինի, ու քեզ դրա մեջ չներգրավես, բայց դա պետք ա ուրեմն կարողանալ անել, համոզված եմ՝ օրինակներ կան, լիքը կլինեն, բայց ինքը չի էդ օրինակը՝ կոնկրետ ինձ համար: Հազարավոր այլ մարդիկ կարող են հիանալ ու տվայտվել, ինձ չի կպչում իր խոսքը, ու հա, հենց նրա համար, որ ինքը իրան վեր ա հանում զանգվածից, որից դուրս չի ինքը, իմ կարծիքով, իմ տեսնելով:


Հետո ասեմ, որ Մաթևոյսնաը բացառիկ օրինակ չի, նույն հայ գրականությունից կարամ նշեմ՝ Տերյան, Թումանյան, Զորյան, նշում եմ նրանց, ում հրապարակախոսությանը քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ եմ:

----------


## Շինարար

Մեկ էլ ավելացնեմ, որ անպայման չի ինչ-որ բան քննադատել բնականաբար  :Smile:  Ուղղակի ինքը դրանով ա զբաղվում, դրա համար քննարկում եմ իր քննադատելու ձևը, բայց չեմ ասում, որ պարտադիր հենց մենակ պետք ա ասես՝ մենքս սենց վատն ենք, սենց թույլ ենք, որ լավ գրող լինես: Կարաս ընդհանրապես տիեզերքի, Պլուտոն մոլորակի ու այլմոլորակայինների մասին գրես, բայց խոսում ենք կոնկրետ հեղինակի մասին, ով զբաղված ա ազգի խնդիրների վերհանմամբ:

----------


## Արէա

> Հազարավոր այլ մարդիկ կարող են հիանալ ու տվայտվել, ինձ չի կպչում իր խոսքը, ու հա, հենց նրա համար, որ ինքը իրան վեր ա հանում զանգվածից, *որից դուրս չի ինքը*, իմ կարծիքով, իմ տեսնելով:


Սենց արդեն հասկանալի ա դառնում տեսակետդ։
Ես ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ, ինքը ռաբիսներին քննադատում ա, բայց ժամանակին ինքը շատ ավելի ռաբիս ու ցածրորակ բաներ ա արել։
Բայց մենակ էս հարցում, մնացած դեպքերում ես չեմ կարծում թե ինքը էն մասսայի մեջ ա, որին քննադատում ա։

----------


## Jarre

> Բայց էդ չի թեման։
> Թեման էն ա, թե իբր եթե գրածդ միասեռականների, կենդանիների պաշտպանության, բնության պաշտպանության, կամ ինչ-որ աբստրակտ, անհասկանալի բաների մասին չի, ուրեմն չի կարա հաջողություն ունենա։ 
> 
> Կա՞ տենց խնդիր։


Իմ կարծիքով կա։ Ես մինչև էս ֆիլմը դիտելն եմ զզված եղել էդ երևույթից։ Դու կարաս գիտնական լինես, տաղանդավոր արվեստագետ, բայց մլիցա տփող նիկոլփաշինանյական լաչառ ձենով «երիտասարդ» + «ակտիվիստը», որի միակ առանձնահատկությունը կանգառում ոստիկանի վրա գոռալն ա ու կամերայի առաջ իրան լավ զգալը, առաջին հորիզոնականներում ա....




> Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ձեռի հետ էլ կպնում ա միասեռականներին, կենդանիների ու բնության պաշտպանությամբ զբաղվողներին։


Ինքը իրան պաշտպանողներին էլ ա կպնում  :Smile: 
Ինքը իր ստեղծագործություններում հաճախ է քննադատում էն մարդկանց, ովքեր խառնվում են մարդու անձնական կյանքին՝ սեռական կողմնորշմանը և այլն։

Ֆիլմում իմ կարծիքով ինքը կպնում ա ոչ թե կենդանիների կամ միասեռականների պաշտպանությամբ զբաղվողներին, այլ դա որպես ամենակարևոր թեմա ներկայացնողներին, ու էդ թեմաների պատճառով գիտնականներին ու արվեստագետներին գիտակցաբար առհամարողներին։




> Վահրամը չի կարողանում գրքերը, պիեսները նորմալ վաճառի, բեմականացնի, չարացել ա ու պատճառները սխալ տեղ ա փնտրում։


Արէա ջան, ո՞նց չի բեմադրվում։ Մեա Կուլպան արդեն 13 տարի ա ներկայացվում է։ Վերջին տարիներին մի նոր պիես ներկայացրեց՝ «Երկու ընկեր չհաշված կյանքը»։

Մյուս կողմից էլ զուտ մենեջմենթի տեսակետից նայած, Հայաստանում չես կարա զբաղվես ստեղծագործություններդ «վաճառելով»։ Ստեղ ի սկզբանի արդեն մեռած ա գիրք ծախելը կամ շոու բիզնեսը։ 
Օրինակ Միքայել Պողոսյանի վերջին ֆիլմերը ավելի շատ օրիենտացված են ռուսական շուկայի համար։ Թոխատյանը Ռուսաստանյան պրոյեկտների ա մասնակցում։ Ինչո՞ւ։ Որովհետ 2 միլոինանոց ժողովրդի մեջ էդ հարցերում պրակտիկապես անհնար է վաճառել ստեղծածդ։ 150 միլիոնանոց ռուսաստանում հազիվ ա դա ստացվում։ Հայաստանը որպես այդպիսի շուկա գոյություն չունի։ Կամ ունի, բայց ահավոր փոքր է։

Պատճառները հետևանքների մեջ ա փնտրում։

Հ.գ. Էս վերջի նախադասությունը ֆիլմի վերաբերյալ չէր, իր վերջի տարիների պահվածքի մասին ա։[/QUOTE]

----------

Աթեիստ (18.07.2015)

----------


## Jarre

> Ես հավանեցի։ Տիկտիկներն էլ շատ լավն էին։


Տիկնկիների հեղինակը՝ Կարեն Սարգսյանը իմ իմանալով բավական հարգված ու հայտնի արվեստագետ է Հոլանդիայում։ Էնտեղ տարբեր ցուցահանդեսներ է ունեցել և եթե չեմ սխալվում էս ֆիլմը հենց հոլանդական ինչ որ պրոեկտի համար ա ստեղծված։ 

Էս էլ իրա վեբսայթը, եթե քեզ հետաքրքիր ա. http://karensargsyanstudio.com/cv-works

----------

Աթեիստ (18.07.2015)

----------


## Jarre

> Բայց օդից չեն վերցրած պրոբլեմները, է: :/ Ասենք, շատ տաղանդավոր մարդկանց չեն թողնում, որ իրանց ստեղծածը ներկայացնեն, բայց Դիաննա Գրիգորյանի անտաղանդ ( իմ համար ամեն դեպքում ) սերիալները մի քանի վարիացիայով ներկայացնում են:


Բացի դրանից իմ իմանալով ֆիլմը նկարված է ամստերդամյան ինչ որ ցուցահանդեսի համար ու ավելի շտա էնտեղի թեմաների վրա է կենտրոնացած։

----------


## GriFFin

> Բայց էդ չի թեման։
> *Թեման էն ա, թե իբր եթե գրածդ միասեռականների, կենդանիների պաշտպանության, բնության պաշտպանության, կամ ինչ-որ աբստրակտ, անհասկանալի բաների մասին չի, ուրեմն չի կարա հաջողություն ունենա։ 
> 
> Կա՞ տենց խնդիր։* 
> Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ձեռի հետ էլ կպնում ա միասեռականներին, կենդանիների ու բնության պաշտպանությամբ զբաղվողներին։
> 
> Վահրամը չի կարողանում գրքերը, պիեսները նորմալ վաճառի, բեմականացնի, չարացել ա ու պատճառները սխալ տեղ ա փնտրում։
> 
> Պատճառները հետևանքների մեջ ա փնտրում։
> ...


Ճիշտն ասած ես էլ էի էդ պահի վրա զարմացել, ուղղակի, որ տակից անգլերեն էր գնում մտածեցի, որ արտասահմանի համար էլ ա: Իրանց մոտ էլ էդ խնդիր ա: Jarreն էլ արդեն ասեց, որ Հոլանդիայի համար ա: Էդ շատ բան տեղը գցեց:

----------

Jarre (18.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Տիկնիկները դուրս շատ եկան, ռեսփեքթ:


Տեքստը թույլ էր ու ձանձրացնող: Բացի թույլ լինելուց, մի տեսակ եվրասիական միությանը սազական բան էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Jarre

> Տիկնիկները դուրս շատ եկան, ռեսփեքթ:


Էդ տիկնիկները պատրաստվում են թղթի բազմաթիվ շերտերից։ Ու շատ նուրբ ու յուրահատուկ են։ Իսկականը տեսել եմ։ Իսկապես հարգանքի արժան գործ է անում Կարենը։

----------

Chuk (19.07.2015), lampone (22.07.2015), Sambitbaba (19.07.2015), Աթեիստ (19.07.2015), Նիկեա (25.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ տիկնիկները պատրաստվում են թղթի բազմաթիվ շերտերից։ Ու շատ նուրբ ու յուրահատուկ են։ Իսկականը տեսել եմ։ Իսկապես հարգանքի արժան գործ է անում Կարենը։


Հա, զգացի Արթ, իսկապես ընտիր գործեր էին: Էն դեպքերից ա, որ հարգանքի արժանի ա ոչ միայն տեխնոլոգիան, այլև ստացված արդյունքը: Ընտիր կերպարներ էր ստացել  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (19.07.2015), Աթեիստ (19.07.2015)

----------

